# Wie lange fahrt Ihr eure Bikes ?



## Ümmel (6. August 2003)

Moinsen !
Würde mich mal einfach interessieren wie lange Ihr im Durchschnitt so eure Bikes fahrt bis ein neues angeschafft wird ? Die KM-Leistung lassen wir jetzt einfach mal hinten vor ! Muß ja schonmal für das nächste sparen Hi Hi Hi    
MfG Ümmel


----------



## NoFunAtAll (6. August 2003)

Meins habe ich seit 97 und verschwende keinen
Gedanken daran mir ein neues anzuschaffen.
Anders als bei Autos kann man, wenn was kaputt geht, ja austauschen.
Wenn man aus seinem MTB einen
wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden macht, dann hat
man wohl auch selber einen körperlichen Totalschaden davongetragen

Ansonsten kann man ja "upgraden" wenn man mehr
will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JPS (6. August 2003)

Seit 1991, und ein neues kommt erst ins Haus, wenn der Rahmenbruch uns scheidet.
Original sind allerdings nur noch Rahmen, Gabel, Kurbel, Sattelstütze und Vorderradnabe.

Gruß JPS


----------



## Ümmel (6. August 2003)

Oh man. Bis der Rahmenbruch uns scheidet !!! Hoffentlich nicht bei Schotterpiste 30 ° abwärts und 65 Klamotten. Kannst ja dann die Geschichte in der Verletzten-Gallerie ausstellen, fallst Du dann noch schreiben kannst Hi  
MfG Ümmel


----------



## Sindi (6. August 2003)

Mein erstes habe ich seit '91, dann noch eines seit '96 - beide starr und immer noch zufrieden mit den Muehlen - vorerst kein Wunsch nach einem Neuen.


----------



## iNSANE! (6. August 2003)

Also so im Schnitt 2-3 Jahre..dann waren die im Renn einsatz IMMER FERTIG!
Mein Cannondale hält dagegen jetzt schon seit 4 Jahren...nach dem Winter kommt aber ein KTM Team Edition, von dem ich aber auch glaube dass es MAXIMAL 2 Rennsaisons überlebt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. August 2003)

Mein *1.*  hat genau 1 Jahr gehalten (Baumarkt-Rad für 799DM) dann war der Rahmen durch!!!    

Mein  *2.*auf das ich sehr sehr stolz war (Wheeler 8800 komplett XT), hat von 1993 - 1999 gehalten!!! Rahmen hab ich übrigens noch, jemand interesse???? 

Mein  *3.* No-Name Alu-Rahmen kompett XT Rock Shox Judy Race 80mm  hab ich Januar 2002 verkauft!!

Seitdem hab ich mein Wheeler und hoffe es hält noch mindestens 3 Jahre!!!!


----------



## DH-dooom (7. August 2003)

ich fahre mein MArin, bis der Rahmen futsch ist und dan Besorg ich mir nen schönen DH-fully, weiss jedoch noch nciht, wovon ich den Bezahlen soll

greetz Julian


----------



## JPS (7. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ümmel _
> *Oh man. Bis der Rahmenbruch uns scheidet !!! Hoffentlich nicht bei Schotterpiste 30 ° abwärts und 65 Klamotten. Kannst ja dann die Geschichte in der Verletzten-Gallerie ausstellen, fallst Du dann noch schreiben kannst Hi
> MfG Ümmel *



Hi Ümmel!

Das Bike wird schon gepflegt, und wenn sich irgendein Anzeichen für einen Defekt abzeichnet, wird die entsprechende Komponente getauscht. Der Rahmen ist aus gutem "alten" Stahl und damals wurde noch etwas stabiler gebaut, leider auch etwas schwerer  , ist aber noch fit. Deshalb denke ich, unsere "Ehe" wird noch einige Zeit halten. Und falls es doch irgendwann passiert hoffe ich mit Dir, dass wir uns "nicht bei Schotterpiste 30 ° abwärts und 65 Klamotten" trennen.

Gruß JPS


----------



## Hugo (7. August 2003)

alles auf dem baukasten....rahmen so lange bis er entweder brechen sollte oder ich n neuen gestellt bekomm
gabel kommt wohl nächstes jahr weil der "technische fortschritt" so weit is dass es sich in meinen augen lohnen wird....schaltung und bremsen eigentlich nur bei defekt, lenker alle zwo jahre wobei ich jetz auf carbon gewechselt hab, sattel so lange er bequem is.....

neues kompl. rad frühestens nach dem diplom, und das dauert noch


----------



## Adrenalin (7. August 2003)

Also ein Neurad werd ich mir erstmal nicht kaufen. Wenn überhaupt, dann werden nur Teile ausgetauscht und wenn es der Rahmen ist, der ausgetauscht werden muss, dann nehm ich die restlichen Teile vom alten Rad. Also irgendwas ist immer gebraucht... 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huba (7. August 2003)

1997 habe ich mir mein erstes MTB gekauft, ein KogaMiyata. Rahmenhöhe 52... Ca. 

1993 habe ich dann zu einem Kuwahara gewechselt. Mit eher angepassten 49cm. Damit war so einiges aus dem 'NoWay'-Buch besser umsetzbar.  Das Rad wurde mir gestohlen & ich habe mir mein Traumrad gekauft. 

...1996, das Nöll M3. Traum seit der Zeit, zu der Smolik in der BIKE davon geschwärmt hat. Und Meister Smolik hatte Recht. Ein endgeiles Fahrverhalten! Während dem Studium habe ich jeden Pfennig in den Aufbau investiert. Mit Teilen 'aus der Kiste' eines Freundes (Radladenschrauber) aufgebaut & nach und nach so ergänzt wie ich es wollte. So gegen '99 habe ich dann auch noch die originale Gabel bekommen. Aus einem Rad das ein Kumpel aus dem Radladen sich '96 aufgebaut hatte. Zeitweise lief es, mit XC700 oder Judy. Dann als als Singlespeed. Derzeit mit fast aktuellen LX-Teilen und ungefedert.

1999, nach einem Motorrad-Unfall ein Fully. Für die kaputten Knochen eine Wohltat. Ein Votec F7. Nach einem Jahr verkauft. Kein Vertrauen zu dem Rahmen, damals sind so einige F7 gebrochen... Streichen wir diese Episode 

2001 kam das San Andreas. Mit GS4 & 14cm Federweg hinten, Hayes, Unkaputtbarem Laufradsatz... Knapp 16Kg!
Inzwischen mit O24U-FirmTech, Luftdämpfer, & leichteren Rädern als bequeme CC-Feile unter 13Kg. Ich hatte seit acht Jahren für den Rahmen geschwärmt & wollte damals schon statt des F7 das SA. Dummerweise bekam ich damals das Votec zum Superpreis. Zugegeben, das SA ist -oder war- wirtschaftlicher Unfug, das Geld hätte ich anders ausgeben können. Es gibt andere, günstigere & 'bessere' Rahmen, wenn mann das so emotionslos werten kann -ich kann's nicht. Klar, es gibt bessere Konzepte aber "so far, so good, so what!" 
Das Ding ist ein Stück MTB-Geschichte und war seiner Zeit Jahre voraus.

2003, seit einigen Wochen ein Basso Highway in Rennradtrimm. Eine Dauerleigabe von einem Freund. Renner fahren macht auch Spass.

Bilanz: Steel is real! 
Mein Nöll bleibt auf immer bei mir -ich würde es nie abgeben. Und wenn der Rahmen mal stirbt, dann hänge ich ihn im Arbeitszimmer an die Wand! Da hängen unendlich viele Erinnerungen und Herzblut dran. 
Und als Fully würde ich kaufen was ich günstig bekomme, soviel geben sich die CC-Fullys nicht mehr... Hauptsache ich bekomme den Rahmen einzeln und kann ihn aufbauen wie ich es für sinnig halte.


Uuups, wurde jetzt etwas ausführlicher. Aber so eine Frage kann mensch doch nicht kurz beantworten..  


Aloha,
Huba


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Huba _
> *1997 habe ich mir mein erstes MTB gekauft, ein KogaMiyata. Rahmenhöhe 52... Ca.
> 
> 1993 habe ich dann zu einem Kuwahara gewechselt. Mit eher angepassten 49cm. Damit war so einiges aus dem 'NoWay'-Buch besser umsetzbar.  Das Rad wurde mir gestohlen & ich habe mir mein Traumrad gekauft.
> ...



Also 1997 dein 1. Bike, und anschließend 1993???? auf ein Kuwahara gewechselt????


Nimmst du mich mal mit auf so ne Zeitreise???? 
Würde da einiges anders machen in meinem Leben


----------



## ersatzspeiche (8. August 2003)

ich fahr solange bis der tot uns scheidet, oder irgendeiner mit seinen langen fingern gegen mein schloss ankommt, hab glaub 96 mein erstes geholt, der rahmen hat so einiges mitmachen dürfen und wurde dann 2000 gegen nen khs getauscht, des wurden dann leider opfer eines diebes und ich hab mir mein erstes rotor zusammengestellt. des wurden im winter 2001 geklaut und seit märz 2002 fahr ich jetz ohne große probs mein 2tes


----------



## clemson (8. August 2003)

nach dem baukastenprinzip 

mein rocky mountain vertex fahr ich seit 1996, selbstaufgebaut und halt jenachdem die tiele gewechselt etc.....

und nun bekommt es gesellschaft durch ein rocky mountain ets x 70, das ich gerade aufbau......


----------



## Michael_K (8. August 2003)

Bis 1992       Kinderradl diverse größen
1992 - 1995 Giant Track mit Exage ES und ab 93 mit Mag 21
1995 - 1996 GT RTS, o.g. Mag 21, Magura HS 22, geklaut  
1996 - 1998 Barracuda XX Team, Manitou EFC,XT,Magura
                    Rahmenbruch 1998 und ersetzt durch
1998 - 2003 GT Avalanche, das kleine Zaskar mit og. Ausstattung
2003 - ???? Trek OCLV, HS 33, Marz. Marathon

Mal schaun wie lang das Trek dann halten wird...


----------



## Breezler (8. August 2003)

Also ich fahr mein Breezer nu schon seid 1991, nachdem ich mir den Rahmen hab schicken lassen.
Hab im Lauf der Zeit schon einen Haufen Teile ausgetauscht, aber der Rahmen is einfach göttlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischie (8. August 2003)

Also,
bis 1993 nicht wirklich erwähnenswerte Kinderräder (Diamant und Mifa)
Seit 1993 habe ich nun mein Giant Terrago. War immer schön damit im Harz unterwegs aber habe es dann ein paar Jahre (ca.1997-2001) etwas vernachlässigt.
2001 habe ich es dann wieder rausgeholt und nach dem Klau meines Vorderrades Mitte 2002 wechselte ich nach und nach alle Teile. Nun ist nur noch der Rahmen, die starre Gabel und der Seuersatz original. Es rollt jetzt wieder super und ich geniesse jede Tour darauf! 
Doch nun habe ich vor kurzem das Hot Chili Zymotic gesehen und wow das könnte mir gut stehen. Das Sparen hat nun begonnen und ich hoffe bald in den Genuss dieses genialen Bikes bald zu kommen...


----------



## Mike_Hunter (8. August 2003)

Mein ersten bekahm ich 1989 zu Weihnchten ... ein Gelb Schwarzes Baumarkt MTB mit 10 Gängen und 2 Punkt Felgenbremsen   ... selbstverständlich mit vollständiger STVO Ausstattung *kotz* Nach demontage der Schzltzbleche und dem Restlichen Krempel hats ca. n Jahr gehalten.

1990-1993  Habe ich ein Wheeler bekommen, auf das ich auch sehr stolz war. Geschaltet wurden die 21 Gänge noch mit Shimano Hebeln am Lenker und das Schaltwerk Trug die Aufschrift: "Mountain LX"  ??? Die HR Bremse war sone komische U förmige 3 Punkt Bremse, welche under dem Rahmen montiert wurde.

1993 bekahm ich ein Trek 970 was für mich das schönste und beste Bike aller Zeiten war. Habe leider bis heute keins mehr gefunden, was eine so perfekte Rahmengeometrie hat. Der Rahmen ist leider im Jahre 2000 bei einen Verkehrsunfall gebrochen :-(  ....

1998 Habe ich mir eine Cannondale M800 mit BigFork und kompletter XTR Ausstattung sowie Magura RaceLine Bremsen für meinen Einsatz als Fahradkurier gekauft.
Dies habe ich im Jahre 2001 aus Geldmangel verkauft!

2001 habe ich mir ein gebrauchtes Cannondale Killer V900 gekauft, welchens ich für den Straßeneisatz vorgesehen hatte.
Diese rüste ich gerade um, damit ich das Teil auch wieder im Gelände fahren kann.

Sobald ichs es mir leisten kann, werde ich mir aber wieder ein richtig geiles Teil bauen, von denen es hier in der Galerie nur so wimmelt )    ..... vermutlich wieder auf Basis eines CD M800  falls min mich nicht von etwas anderem Überzeugt.


.... das wars soweit   ....
Ausser noch mein Hollandrad von Gazelle mit viel Chrom und Trommelbremsen, damit ich auch gut gekleidet und vor allem Aufrecht in der Stadt unterwegs bin.


----------



## Huba (8. August 2003)

Moin Fibbs,



> _Original geschrieben von Fibbs79 _
> *
> 
> Also 1997 dein 1. Bike, und anschließend 1993???? auf ein Kuwahara gewechselt????
> ...



Arrrgggghhh  Nee, nur wenn Du weiblich, willig und wahnsinnlich hübsch bist  

Sollte 1987 heissen... Denke er in Zukunft selbstständig und freiwillig mit 


berichtigendes Aloha,
Huba


----------



## blue (8. August 2003)

Von 93-95 jedes Jahr ein neues Bike von der Stange. Dann, 95, endlich selbstgebaut und zwar ein San Andreas nach meinen Vorstellungen (CC-Version). Wie schon Huba sagte, der Rahmen war damals seiner Zeit weit voraus und schreibt Geschichte. Hab mich 95 in den Rahmen verliebt und bis heute ist die Liebe nur noch stärker geworden. Mittlerweilen sind wir also schon fast 9 Jahre zusammen 

Aloa Huba!


----------



## SteffenScott (8. August 2003)

frühestens kommt nächstes jahr nen neuer rahmen wenn die neue xt rauskommt weil ich an meim scott keine scheibenbremsaufnahme hab.
rahmen is von 99 und gekauft märz 02


----------



## Rizzer (9. August 2003)

97 hatte ich ein Cadex3 selbst zusammen gebaut 
2001 wurde es abgezoggen !  

2001 erste notlösung ein 96er GT RTS-3
2002 Riss im Steurrohr, seit dem im keller am verrotten  

2002 2-danger selbst gebaut, war zu klein
         dann Damenrad von mudda 
2003 Freestyler-Rahmen in schwarz
         jetzt hab ich kein bock mehr auf CC will ein Dirtbike


----------



## mtb-racer (9. August 2003)

98 nen firebird aus dem otto katalog
99 nen fischer aus dem baumarkt 
erstes rennen, bike virus war da!!! 

00 Canyon Grand Canyon
01 Umbau auf Giant NRS XTC Rahmen
02 Umbau auf Hot Chili Zymotic Rahmen
August 03 Umbau auf Hot Chili Zymotic Rahmen 
Mal sehen, was 04 kommt! ;-) 

Teile sind bis jetzt auch ziemlich alle schon durch! Canyon hab ich noch da rumstehen (Rahmen) Der alte hot chili ging letzte woche raus, der giant wurde anfang 02 bei ebay verhökert, etc. 

cu Billy 

Ach ja, Anfang 03 kam noch nen RR dazu! Im Herbst 02 nen Dualbike, verkaufte dieses jedoch wieder nach genug Fahrtechnik im Frühjahr 03


----------



## tvaellen (9. August 2003)

Nach 1 oder 2 Kinderfahrrädern Anfang der 70er Jahre (ja, ja , lang ist`s her  ) mein erstes Fahrrad:
ein Bonanza - Rad 
kennt das noch einer ??

Mitte / Ende der 70er dann das erste "richtige" Fahrrad:
ein Rennsportrad der Marke Staiger
Sah in etwa wie ein Rennrad aus und hatte 10 Gänge.
Zusätzlich war es mit Schutzblechen, Gepäckträger, Dynamo usw. versehen. 
Das Fahrrad hat viel erlebt; hat die ganze restliche Schulzeit und über die Hälte des Studiums treue Dienste geleistet. Zusätzlich bin ich damit mehrere Radurlaube gefahren; der schönste war eine Tour von der Pfalz nach Paris (500 km in 7 Tagen). 

Ende der 80er (iirc 1988) war dann -trotz vieler Sanierungen - Väterchen Rost stärker 

Es musste was neues her.
Habe damals zum ersten Mal mit dem Gedanken an ein MTB gespielt. Seit 3-4 Jahren hatten manche Kommilitonen solche merkwürdigen Räder. Irgendwie war mir das damals noch zu riskant; habe befürchtet, dass das nur eine Modeerscheinung ist und man in ein paar jahren keine Ersatzteile mehr bekommt.
So kann man sich irren   

Ich kaufte daher ein Trekkingrad von Kuhawara. Mit dem Fahrrad war ich nicht zufrieden; im Gegensatz zu meinem Staiger war ständig irgend etwas kaputt 
Jedes jahr habe ich mich mehr geärgert, mir nicht gleich ein MTB gekauft zu haben.

Ich war daher auch nicht sonderlich traurig, als 1992 ein Autofahrer das Rad "verschrottete" (mir ist gottlob ausser ein paar Kratzern nichts passiert).

Von dem Geld, das die Versicherung des Autofahrers zahlte, und eigenen Ersparnissen kam 1992 dann das erste MTB:
ein GT Karakoram mit 3x7 und kompletter LX .

GT hat seinem Ruf, "unkaputtbare" MTBs zu bauen, voll entsprochen. Das Rad hat bestimmt 30.000 km auf dem Buckel und hat u.a. Reisen nach Frankreich, Schweden, Portugal und Italien überlebt 
Es ist -mit ein paar Modifikationen- noch heute im Einsatz; allerdings darf es seit letztem Jahr sein "Gnadenbrot" als Stadtrad fressen und muss nicht mehr ins Gelände.

(BTW: Zwei Freunde haben sich damals ebenfalls GT`s gekauft. Das eine fährt heute auch noch; das andere wurde 2001 geklaut  Aber auch sie sind voll des Lobes über die Langlebigkeit von GT)

Als ich mich letztes Jahr nach etwas neuem umschaute, war GT gerade pleite. Sonst hätte ich mir vielleicht ein Zaskar geholt.

So wurde es ein Kinesis-SL Eigenbau mit MZ MX, XT-Ausstattung und HS 33 Bremse. 
Mal sehen, wie lange es hält. 

Seit Dezember 02 gehört auch noch ein italienisches RR (Daccordi Classico) zum Fuhrpark. 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## XCRacer (10. August 2003)

Wenn mann ein Rad der Marke Viner fährt, dann max. 2 Jahre. Dh: BIS ZUM BRUCH  

Bisher verschlissen: 2x Viner Team XT,  1x Viner SC6210 (RR)


----------



## Principia (11. August 2003)

hi racer,
fahre nun mein rocky seit februar 2000 und ich denke es werden auch noch ein paar jährchen werden.....bis jetzt das geníalste was ich gefahren bin....
mein principia rsl fahre ich seit mai 2001 und bis jetzt: no probs !
normalerweise fahre ich die rahmen solange bis irgendetwas dran ist, oder diese absolut nicht mehr stand der technik sind....
aber die komponenten können sich auch schon mal im monatlichen rythmus ändern 

gruzz michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimplonDave (11. August 2003)

Also habe mein altes Gary Fisher schon seit 2 jahren im Gebrauch und es gibt nichts zu bemängeln. Aber man sollte unterscheiden ob du ein absolutes Leichtbaubike hast oder eher eine heavy duty ausführung. Extreme Leichtbauteile sind oft nicht auf Langlebigkeit ausgelegt. Vorbau und Lenker sollte generell alle 3 jahre ausgewechselt werden. hmm tjo und es kommt auch drauf an wie oft du fährst und wie du fährst *gg* lg.


----------

